# Holding a market wether



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, 

I'm looking to hold my sisters market wether at (or within 10 pounds) of his current weight, which is about 73lbs. I know he needs hay and a cut back on grain. The problem is he's the kind of goat who will eat until he's sick, so I'm worried about givig him unlimited hay.... how much does he need? And how much feed (honor showchow impulse) does he need a day? 

I need to hold him until about mid october.... (this is going to be hard!)

Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have meat goats but I will say that I have 3 pygmy/nigerian cross does who were not bred and aren't in milk and all they get is browse and an alfalfa mix hay and they are FAT!

I'd guess that if he was provided with good minerals and a grass hay, he should be able to hold his weight til then.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I would say keep giving him grain and put him out on a pasture instead of hay... But he also needs to work his muscles. What I did for my market goat, was have him put his front legs up on a gate and stretch them. Muscle is pretty important in a market goat.

I also think 73 is a bit too light. Average market goats around here are between 85-100#s by our fair.  Just my two cents


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

You can hold his weight on oats for a grain.


----------

